# Upwards and onwards.



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I had to share this with someone and ive chosen u lovely people. 
I went to see my rheumy today... but it wasnt the usual dr it was a new 1. She is honestly the best thing to happen to me in a long long time. The first dr to EVER ask me my full list of symptoms and actually listen... im not ashamed to say i cried with relief!!! She is running alot of bloods. I had a long look at the form but knew i wouldnt remember them all so i took a picture lmao!! Ive just spent an hour de coding her hand writting, but here are thr tests:
?Lupus
?Anti phospholipid syndrome.

FBC
ESR
COAG SCREENING

U+Es
CRP
LFTs
ANA
ANTI DS DNA
ANTI..something scribbled lol
ABS ANTI PHOSPHOLIPID
TPO or maybe TFO or something.

Any way, just thought id share. I know this isnt thyroid bases


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry that should say...

I know its not thyroid based but its working towards feeling better 

My phone posted before i was ready lol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> I had to share this with someone and ive chosen u lovely people.
> I went to see my rheumy today... but it wasnt the usual dr it was a new 1. She is honestly the best thing to happen to me in a long long time. The first dr to EVER ask me my full list of symptoms and actually listen... im not ashamed to say i cried with relief!!! She is running alot of bloods. I had a long look at the form but knew i wouldnt remember them all so i took a picture lmao!! Ive just spent an hour de coding her hand writting, but here are thr tests:
> ?Lupus
> ?Anti phospholipid syndrome.
> ...


Oh, I am doing the Snoopy Dance!! You hit paydirt today!! No wonder you cried; I would also! And have!









http://www.nhlcyberfamily.org/special/happydance.htm


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Congrats, mouthy!!

I'm right there with you--when I finally found my new endo (my fourth one!) a few months ago, I teared up in the exam room when she was talking with me and listening to me and going through things. It's so nice to have someone just listen to you!

I hope she finds something and you can finally get to the bottom of things once and for all!


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

aww im all tearful again!!

It will take a few long weeks for results but i don't mind the wait as long as they come!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> aww im all tearful again!!
> 
> It will take a few long weeks for results but i don't mind the wait as long as they come!


Yep; it's like waiting for a little egg to hatch. You know it's comin'! What a relief!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am so happy for you! Pretty clever to take a pic!


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

So glad you finally found a great doctor that will listen. Hugs


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

UPDATE.

I had my results... well i say 'results' but what i mean is the dr said, "ur all fine."

I had my barium swallow, absolutely no acid reflux or damage to my throat or any lumps and bumps... i knew i was right and didnt have 'silent acid reflux'.

After having my 3rd misscarriage 2 weeks ago, since May, i really thought something would show in my bloods. Dont get me wrong, im glad its clear but now i have to push for even more tests grrr! My dr actually said that the miscarriages were nothing to do with my hashis or palindromic arthritis, its just alot of bad luck! He also wouldnt give me my blood report so i could take a look. I am going to write a complaint letter and demand a copy because they have been refusing for months to give me anything.

I am waiting for an appointment with my ENT to discuss the barium swallow results, maybe now they will scan my thyroid??? I doubt it!!

I have also passed ALOT of kidney stones recently, not unusual for me to have stones, i have suffered for over 20 yrs with my kidneys. I have had x-rays so waiting for results on that.

Not going to hold my breath on getting n e solutions soon... this lump in my throat is a pain in the **** tho x


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> I had to share this with someone and ive chosen u lovely people.
> I went to see my rheumy today... but it wasnt the usual dr it was a new 1. She is honestly the best thing to happen to me in a long long time. The first dr to EVER ask me my full list of symptoms and actually listen... im not ashamed to say i cried with relief!!! She is running alot of bloods. I had a long look at the form but knew i wouldnt remember them all so i took a picture lmao!! Ive just spent an hour de coding her hand writting, but here are thr tests:
> ?Lupus
> ?Anti phospholipid syndrome.
> ...


This is excellent. It's all tied in. If one domino falls, the others do as well.

Can't wait for results! Whooooooooooooohoo!


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Like i said in my update post on tuesday(post #9), the results came back 'fine' so am back to square 1. 
The x-rays for my kidneys show that i have passed all the stones so i suppose thats one good thing.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yay for no more kidney stones, but boo for no more answers. What's your next step at this point?


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Can i count "burying my head in the sand" as a step?? lol trying to get an appointment with my ENT and go from there.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

mouthy83 said:


> Can i count "burying my head in the sand" as a step?? lol trying to get an appointment with my ENT and go from there.


Maybe that counts as a half-step...as long as you pull it back out and keep moving!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Sometimes we all have moments of just wanting to bury our heads in the sand and that's okay (just as long as you come back out eventually!). Good luck with the ENT, I know a lot of people here have had great success with those.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Mouthy, hang in there, my GP and the ENT she sent me to changed my life! I have no doubt the good Lord is going to get you where you need to be! Good is coming your way! I am so glad about the stones being history...next step getting all this behind you! God bless!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> Like i said in my update post on tuesday(post #9), the results came back 'fine' so am back to square 1.
> The x-rays for my kidneys show that i have passed all the stones so i suppose thats one good thing.


Can you get copies? With the ranges? I and the others here sure would like to see what is "fine!"

One of us may be able to spot something.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have just put in an 'official' complaint at my GP surgery. I have been asking for copies of my results for months now and they keep refusing!!

Lets see what they think about that!

:anim_55:


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You go, mouthy!! Those are your results, not theirs, and you should never be refused copies of them.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

The head doctor at my practice phoned me this morning.... he was not happy. couldn't apologise enough LOL Knew my complaint wouldn't be ignored!!

Results.

25/07/12
TSH 0.75 (0.35-5.00) this is when i was feeling good.

18/09/12

Hb 13.3 (11.5-16.5)
RBC 4.52 (3.80-5.50)
Hct 0.411 (0.370-0.470)
MCV 91.0 (80-100)
MCH 29.4 (27-32)
Platelets 217 (150-400)
WBC 3.7 (4.0-11.0)**
Neutrophils 1.60 (1.70-7.50) **
Lymphocytes 1.40 (1.00-4.50)
Monocytes 0.40 (0.20-0.80)
Eosinophils 0.20 (0-0.40)
Basophils 0.10 (0-0.10)

PT 10.9 (9.0-13.0)

Fibrinogen 3.4 (2.0-4.0)

APTT 37.1 (26.0-38.0)

ESR 8 (1-10)

Serum albumin 42 (35-50)
serum Alk Phos 70 (30-130)
Serum ALT 17 (<50)
Serum Billirubin 4 (1-22)

Serum total protein 77 (60-80)
calculated globulin 35 (22-42)

Serum calcium 2.31 (2.20-2.60)
adjusted calcium 2.26 (2.20-2.60)
Serum phosphate 0.60 (0.80-1.50)**

free t4 17.5 (9.0-19.1)
TSH 2.86 (0.35-5.00) this has gone up. no wonder i feel poop!!

19/09/12
complement C3 1.39 (0.75-1.65)
complement C4 0.27 (0.14-0.54)

21/09/12

Anti-dsDNA abs 46 (<20)**
CONTINUED IN NEXT POST...


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

IgG cardiolipin Abs 6 (<10)
IgM cardiolipin Abs 3 (<7)

Anti-nuclear Abs present at titre 1:100

i think that's all of them lol sorry for the massive post!!!!!! and i did thus on my phone took me an hour pmsl.

any info much appreciated... the ** were on the forms that i have, im guessing the Dr that said i was fine is going to be in trouble!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

As far as the "**" - all things are relative. For example: the WBC data may be reflecting the passing of kidney stones.

Maybe Andros will comment on the anti-dsDNA [lupus nephritis?] though sometimes this occurs transiently in virus infections. It's not that far out of the normal range.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I had my 3rd miscarriage a week after these were taken, i didn't know i was pregnant at the time. Could that affect my WBC numbers? especially is i had a kidney infection. or water infection? even tho my water was checked and i was told all was fine?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

there are a lot of reasons for out-of-range WBC. I don't want to speculate.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok thank u Ca-Lynn.

Hopefully the dr was right and i am 'all fine' ... just wish i felt it!! 
Will have to go see him with my tail between my legs to get some explanation as to whats going on! I must remember my please and thank yous


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Probably equally important to remember that YOU hired the doc and he's YOUR employee.

LOL

No tail between the legs. Make sure it's entirely explained to you before he leaves the room in such a way where you thoroughly understand it.


----------

